# Worldmark Portland



## sparty (Oct 3, 2016)

Tonight the wife wanted to eat at Kenny and Zukes a couple blocks from the Worldmark Portland.  On the way I passed Pine and Naito where the Worldmark is going to go and nadda construction going on.  

The parking lot is still in use.  Seems like the development has not started.  Few weeks ago I was with a City of Portland planner and asked if they had any info - they didn't even recognize the project.. Hmm...


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 4, 2016)

*WM Portland - Just a Rumor*



sparty said:


> Tonight the wife wanted to eat at Kenny and Zukes a couple blocks from the Worldmark Portland.  On the way I passed Pine and Naito where the Worldmark is going to go and nadda construction going on.
> 
> The parking lot is still in use.  Seems like the development has not started.  Few weeks ago I was with a City of Portland planner and asked if they had any info - they didn't even recognize the project.. Hmm...



I thought WM Portland was still very much in the rumor/maybe phase.  Have it been officially announced?


----------



## sparty (Oct 4, 2016)

Wyndham bought the small parking lot for 3.5 million. It's currently just a surface parking lot.  What makes it tricky is that it's in the heart of the Old Town Historic district. Corner of Naito and Pine,

So that took a ton of planning and review with Portland Planning and Landmarks Commission.  The location is ideal though, it's right in front of the waterfront park and easy walks to anywhere in downtown Portland.

Sorry if I gave the wrong impression.. It is moving forward just very slowly.. I thought I read somewhere that construction had started.  So while I am around this area a lot I never bothered to check until last night and I notice nothing has started. The surface parking lot is still in use.  

I imagine it's taking a lot of time to get the detailed building plans approved even though the landmark commission approved what was submitted.  It  also seems somewhat low key as when I spoke with some City of Portland planners they didn't immediately recognize the project.  Homeless and affordable housing are the bigger issues.


----------



## blr666 (Oct 4, 2016)

JohnPaul said:


> I thought WM Portland was still very much in the rumor/maybe phase.  Have it been officially announced?




According to the Nextportland.com:

The WorldMark by Wyndham at 221 SW Naito has been submitted for building permit review by SERA Architects:

New 75 unit, 6 story vacation ownership. 5 over 1 construction


----------

